# Micli One, Hybrid DAW controller on kickstarter



## MacTomBie (Feb 23, 2016)

I don't think it's been posted yet. There's a new kickstarter with a fancy hybrid touchscreen/keyboard DAW controller that looks quite good.



Here is some more info and videos: http://www.synthtopia.com/content/2...actile-controls-with-touchscreen-flexibility/


----------



## Micli One (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello I am the creator of Micli One...

First at all thanks for the post MacTombie
be happy to answer any question.


----------



## MacTomBie (Feb 27, 2016)

I was going to ask if the physical keyboard was detachable from the touchscreen, but I found on the project page that it is. It was my main concern, as many composers I believe would prefer to have the master keyboard below the screen, and the keypad with shortcut buttons on the side…

Anyway, I see that your campaign on Kickstarter is going very slowly. That’s a pity because Micli looks like a very interesting controller and the price is not that bad for such a sophisticated tool. You might have a hard time reaching your goal as this is a very niche market you are aiming at and you don’t seem to have a history releasing any similar products. What I would suggest is to send a review unit to the music press (sound on sound, music radar, etc.) and try to get the controller reviewed. If you managed to get some positive reviews on the device before the end of the campaign I’m sure the you would find a bigger audience and lower the doubts of potential buyers. Just a thought.

Anyway thanks for making the device, and good luck with the campaign!


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 27, 2016)

cool! 

did you try gearslutz.com? 
write something like "It kicks Raven Ass" and "plugins are better than hardware" and you will sure get an "audience" ha


----------



## Micli One (Feb 27, 2016)

gsilbers said:


> cool!
> 
> did you try gearslutz.com?
> write something like "It kicks Raven Ass" and "plugins are better than hardware" and you will sure get an "audience" ha


----------



## Micli One (Feb 27, 2016)

now seriously..
although I understand that you may think they are similar
I have to say that the raven is otherwise very different
PS: plugins are better than hardware


----------



## davidgary73 (Feb 27, 2016)

Micli One said:


> Hello I am the creator of Micli One...
> 
> First at all thanks for the post MacTombie
> be happy to answer any question.




Hi Roberto..just wondering if you ever consider making a 27 or 32 inch screen size in the future and also a template for Ve Pro 5?


----------

